# Plastic filler at drip rail/vinyl top



## Les Saville (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm looking for a source/supplier where I can get the plastic bead strip that tucks into the drip rail at the vinyl top, mine is cracking and a small piece is missing.








[/URL]


----------

